# Ex pat moving to Alicante City



## alassiolady (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I'm an expat currently living in Cyprus...but find air fares too expensive for my family to visit me here.
I originally wanted to relocate to Alicante City, or nearby, and now I'm planning to look at properties in San Juan...I'm 68 yr old fit n healthy female, love dancing, volunteering and dining out ofcourse!
Need a 2 bed apartment in San Juan area price €350/400 pm.
Any suggestions please?
Maureen Gilmartin


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you check real estate sites like idealista.com or foto casa that is a good starting point for your search.
At the moment idealista has only 4 apartments listed in San Juan that are 400eu or less, this may change after the peak season or not so best to keep checking especially as holidays end this week.


----------



## alassiolady (Mar 5, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> If you check real estate sites like idealista.com or foto casa that is a good starting point for your search.
> At the moment idealista has only 4 apartments listed in San Juan that are 400eu or less, this may change after the peak season or not so best to keep checking especially as holidays end this week.


Thanks Pazcat...will check that out in morning....will report back on my findings 😀


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you mean San Juan town or Playa San Juan? The two places are separated by the N332 road.


----------



## alassiolady (Mar 5, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Do you mean San Juan town or Playa San Juan? The two places are separated by the N332 road.


I think I mean Playa San Juan but I'm happy to look at both. I'm heading back to Cyprus this Wednesday as I've escaped the heat of July n August there...however it's still going to be 34 when I get back 😬

I hear that there is a good network of ex pats in that area. As I am solo I do need a 
Group that I can join in with. I don't speak Spanish, however I do speak pretty decent Italian which is helpful I've found. 

Thanks for your response

Maureen..


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

The town of San Juan is very Spanish with not that many expats. 

Playa San Juan, as the name suggests, is on the coast - with one of the best beaches on the Costa Blanca. There are hundreds of apartments there but it is mainly a holiday resort. 

You may also like to look just up the road from Playa San Juan at Muchavista - also on the coast and a sort of continuation of Playa San Juan. There is an English Speaking club there which will enable you to make friends.

A few more kilometers is the town of El Campello. This might be a better option as, although it gets busier in the summer, it is very much an all year round town.


----------



## alassiolady (Mar 5, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> The town of San Juan is very Spanish with not that many expats.
> 
> Playa San Juan, as the name suggests, is on the coast - with one of the best beaches on the Costa Blanca. There are hundreds of apartments there but it is mainly a holiday resort.
> 
> ...


That's sounds very interesting...I haven't heard of Muchovista previously, El Campello yes... In fact I imagine anywhere between Alicante city and Benidorm is a possibility.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Muchavista is actually part of El Campello just outside the centre of town. Anywhere along the cost between Alicante and Benidorm is good because of the excellent tram service.


----------



## alassiolady (Mar 5, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Muchavista is actually part of El Campello just outside the centre of town. Anywhere along the cost between Alicante and Benidorm is good because of the excellent tram service.


Yes that's where I shall be concentrating on along that coast. I love that tram, always punctual and really clean too. But I know that I'll actually need to visit and call on agents and see what I'm going to get for my money. Hopefully next 
Easter as I love it there then....I've been there for June Equinox too and survived lol!

I've got the experience of renting abroad and I know some of the pitfalls too 😁
I'm heading off back to Cyprus in morning but will continue checking the Forum for more suggestions when I'm settled back in.

Thanks again for your suggestions Dun Workin....
Maureen..


----------

